# Evil Craft



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Found these - they look great.








*Chaos Torsos No.1*









*Chaos Shoulder Pads No.1*









*Chaos Heads No.1*









*Chaos Carbines No.1*









*Chaos Backpacks No.1*


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohhhh snap I can't imagine GW legal liking these at at all! I however fucking love them when I first saw them I thought they were some more SOH stuff from FW. The torso's in particular look right up that alley and the carbines look like Chaosy progressions of Tigerus pattern bolters.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They do indeed look good. the bottom helmet on the right reminds me of megatron.


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Going to get some of these.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow I love those, would be great for making your own chosen that don't have the crappy loadouts of the DV ones... the ideas... THE HERESY!!

EDIT: Just cheked the link, it just takes you to the bolter and chainsword home, where on the site are they?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is the direct link to them. 

 *http://evilcraft.eu/*

They look great I am going to get some and i don't even play chaos. they just look so damn good I gotta have some. Maybe my orks need chaos trophies.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

TAKE MY MONEY NOW! *throws dollar bills at these people*


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

these look really nice. love the helmets. 



The Son of Horus said:


> TAKE MY MONEY NOW! *throws dollar bills at the screen *


 fixed it for you


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> Here is the direct link to them.
> 
> *http://evilcraft.eu/*
> 
> They look great I am going to get some and i don't even play chaos. they just look so damn good I gotta have some. Maybe my orks need chaos trophies.


Bookmarked ready for when I decide to actually continue chaos


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Excellent bits - top find!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Positively Evil, I want them for my converter Corrupted SM Army. Hehehe, oh what customization awaits these poor sods


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,

The Evil Craft Miniatures team appreciates your opinion on our products. Right now we are focusing on creating a whole soldier with our own parts. Our current focus is: legs. We plan on releasing them within two weeks


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I REALLY LIKE THOSE CARBINES(bolters)! The torsos and shoulder pads look amazing BUT THOSE CARBINES(bolters)!!!! I'll try to contain myself. NO I WON'T!!!!!! FINALLY SOME GREAT LOOKING CHAOS CARBINES(bolters)!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello

We really appreciate the fact you enjoy our products. If the administration agrees we will post information about new products here.

Evil Craft Miniatures.


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,
We want to greet new year standing on our own legs.
Here is some preview of what do I mean.
Step by step, we are coming close to show you whole models.
In about a week you can expect the whole set of 3.
Hope you like it.






























Evil Craft Miniatures


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

*New release*

Hello,
We have just released or Chaos legs set. Hope you like it. It took us some time but i think they are worth it. What do you think?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Daaaaaaaamn!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Goes very well with your range, and should make some excellent Chaos Chosen :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They do look sweet, but I can almost feel the IP hammer hanging over them.


----------



## Badknox (Nov 7, 2013)

Evil Craft said:


> Hello,
> We have just released or Chaos legs set. Hope you like it. It took us some time but i think they are worth it. What do you think?


How long do you expect until the legs are available on your ebay store? Also any plans for arms and close combat weapons soon?


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

Arms are next in line.

Close combat weapons are in there too, but a bit further away.

Legs are already available in our ebay store.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

may i offer some advice, sort your ebay photos out, you would get far more sales if you show the actual number of items you are selling rather than half (you list six legs but only show three in your ebay photos). at the moment for example it looks like you are selling 3 chaos marine legs for $12 plus $5 postage.
secondly you should consider using a EU based ebay, people can be a little reluctant to buy when they dont see there own currency and when you consider almost 2/3rds of your customer base is in the UK and EU you should consider looking at that.

lastly consider getting your stuff into other distributors, for what its costing you in ebay and paypal fees you could be offering your stuff to companies at a trade discount, you get paid and they have a much more developed customer base that you could take years to reach. Or get yourself a little webstore attached to your website so people dont have to buy via ebay, ebays fees and restrictive listing policys make them very hard work.


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They do look sweet, but I can almost feel the IP hammer hanging over them.


After Chapter House I'm pretty sure they're safe.



And it looks like my night lords are getting some serious reinforcements.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

afnolte said:


> After Chapter House I'm pretty sure they're safe.


Chapterhouse won on the strength that they only made additional bits kits for 40k models, not completely ripped off GW IP, like these guys have done.


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

As long as they don't bundle everything as a complete set Evil Craft can make the same argument.


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,
Arms are done. It's about time to show you some assembled models also.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's my altered perception or if it's the reality, but the proportions on evil craft's not-chaos-marines seem a little wonky. Don't get me wrong, they're beautiful in a number of ways, and I can't wait for more bitz, but I'm not sure if this is an engineered point of divergence from GW's IP or if they're just... wonky, I guess.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Ordered up some backpacks, can't wait to see the close combat weapons!


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

*Squad release*

It has been a long time ,since we posted anything new however this time
I wan't to show you something I remember some of you were asking for.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That squads looks really cool. Not worth $10.00 a model.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Where those weapons at? :grin:


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Where those weapons at? :grin:


Yeah I'm getting antsy for some pretty CCWs from Evil Craft, too.


----------



## Evil Craft (Dec 29, 2013)

This is it. It took us some time but with pride I can say that it's finally done.
Two Chaos Autocannon sets:


















And option wit sneered proprietors.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn, those are sick! Makes me wish I didn't buy the FW autocannons!

Can't wait to see what you roll out next.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Those are beautiful, but still _WAY_ more money than I'm willing to pay. 

$50.00 for four guys with autocannons? 

I have the money, but for only 4 _really cool guys_ , I can't justify it.


----------

